
The Paradox of Ambition - yarapavan
https://www.perell.com/blog/the-paradox-of-ambition
======
cryptofits
Refreshing!

"Ambition is a paradox. We’re taught that hard goals are hard and easy goals
are easy. In entrepreneurial environments, the inverse is true. Paradoxically,
hard goals can be easier to accomplish."

It's true

You can work for years with clients on small ccontracts, once you suddnly
close a client on large contract suddnly you feel like you can do it again,
and also that your service worth more for your other clients

What it means?

You could ask for high amount all along

